# Not for a weak stomach.



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

The full story of Whispering Pines Poodles-
April 2010 Poodle Rescue


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

thats absolutely horrendous...why is she only being charged for 12 counts of it and I do love how...in 2 years shes more than welcome to own another animal 

it looked like one of those creepy horror flicks like any second Leatherface was going to jump out from behind one of those crates.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

OMG!!! Those poor, poor, poor babies!!! My heart bleeds for them. I am so happy that they were rescued and out of that hell hole. I hope they all get adopted and find truely wonderful homes with people that will love them the way they deserve. I think that her "sentence" is total bull****!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I spoke my thoughts on this in the other thread and I much as I hated too, I envisioned this would be how it looked........maybe worse after seeing those pics. 

I agree 2 years is not long enough - she should never be allowed to have any animals! I do like that she is not allowed to leave the state at least. This will not be good for her I am sure. She deserves what she gets:bird::wacko: 

There's just not enough written into law to do much more than what they have. Thats the horrible sad truth.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I think its wonky...why is her jail sentence being suspended, 
I don't see how 2yrs of probation = 12 years in jail...she needs to be kept in a small box like she kept her dogs in, IMHO 

and it doesn't mention her fines...a quick Google search gave me this site
Class 1 Misdemeanor 
so if shes being charged with 12 of those she should have to pay 2500 a piece 

but I'm not the prosecutor...so I can't say why the book ((or dirty feces covered dog crate)) wasn't thrown at her


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I've seen cleaner cages left in a barn for five years.. that's absolutely awful. Those dogs are such survivors, and the SPCA there were nothing short of heroes to those dogs. I really hope they find homes that'll keep them clean, fed, and healthy.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

This makes me sick. Ever since I was little I have wanted to deliver justice to these disgusting humans, but I am not cut out for that job. I don't agree with the lack of concern for animal abuse in the law- 34 severely neglected dogs only gets her 12 years? How about 34 neglected kids? She'd be in for life, but it's less significant when they're just dogs. I would go insane not seeing these people get what they deserve. 

I don't understand how anyone can knowingly purchase from a pet store or a mill when THESE conditions are where their pup was born. It just blows my mind. I can't even fathom how anyone could do this to an animal.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

That is totally disgusting. Those poor dogs. They can not even stand up. I wonder how often they got food and water. How can she just let them stay in the crates and go to the washroom in there and not clean it. I wonder if those dogs will ever be normal. 
I wonder how long they had to stay in those crates. 
Whoever adopts them probably can not crate them as they would be afraid to go in the crates unless they are used to them and that is the only life they know. 
I hope she goes to jail and never be aloud a pet again. 
So sad.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

That's just horrific. Thank goodness that puppy buyer spoke up about what she saw.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I do like that she is not allowed to leave the state at least

Hey- I disagree here. I am in the same state, next county over. 
She should go far far away.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't understand how anyone can knowingly purchase from a pet store or a mill when THESE conditions are where their pup was born. It just blows my mind. I can't even fathom how anyone could do this to an animal. 

No no no- These were all CHIC tested UKC champions.
Whispering Pines Standard Poodles

This is proof you need to visit in person. Do not buy over the internet.
More happy reading here:
Whispering Pines Standard Poodles



And.....what she is saying now that the pictures are up:
> Dear Katie;
> > I am not judging you. Could you please tell me if these photos are
> > accurate
> > of your crates and basement.
> > April 2010 Poodle Rescue
> 
> No. They are staged and highly inflamatory. Ugly, visious and make my
> stomach turn. Realty no.
> 
> Those that actually know me and have been to my house know that I would
> never do that to a poodle.
> 
> If I didn't know who I was as a person, and I saw those photos, I would
> hate myself. But since I do know who I am, and how I treated my dogs, I
> still hold my head up high and say, those photos do not reflect reality as
> it was before they came.
> 
> Once all the pending legalities are finished, I have photos of my own to
> share. My home was professionally photographed and the photographer came
> to my hearing to testify if needed that he took those pictures and they
> reflect the true state of my house.
> 
> 
> Katie
> Whispering Pines Standard Poodles (and mini's too!)
> Whispering Pines Standard Poodles


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think I am going to be sick! There are no words. May justice be served and may she get what is due to her. Prayers for those poor souls to know what it is like to live in a home where they are loved and cherished.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

did anyone else do the scooby noise when reading that?


...they were staged?
I'd also like to know where they got the years of fecal matter at?
and the cages covered in feces and urine ...and the dogs covered in the same thing...with her standing in the one photo ((I'm assuming thats her

I looked at her site and I couldn't find one photo of the inside of her house which seems fishy now, but if this incident hadn't happened I'm sure I wouldn't have thought about it if I came across her site
the breeder I'm going to use has clear photos of the inside of her house with her dogs...


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh my I love her self righteous indignant attitude about puppy buyers when she's got her dogs living in their own fecal matter in cages so small they have no muscle tone to stand after they are removed and providing no food and water for any of them. Lovely person that one.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would just like to say that I hope and pray that we breeders are not all painted with the same brush after this. I do not think it is necessary in this day and age to visit a breeder in person. If this were the case, I would not have a hope in heck of having my boy coming from Iceland. Plumcrazy would not have Lucy. A breeder should be able to supply a list of people who have purchased from them, who have been to their home, who can verfiy the conditions. Watch for lots of photos and videos. I have said it before...there is no possible way with the number of videos I post when we have pups here that they could be staged. That would be all I would have time for if that were the case. Videotaping and posting. There would be no time to groom the pups or the adults in my house, no time to do the things that need to be done in a given day...no time for anything.

This sickens me as much as the average pet buyer. I began doing this out of my love for this breed. If I ever developed a sickness or disorder that could make this kind of disregard for the lives of my animals, every member of my family is animal crazy enough, I am confident they would step in and do something.

This is all so sad and so sickening!!! I truly hope it isn't going to hurt the good breeders out there doing things right, doing things for the right reasons, doing things because they love dogs, acting as good and caring guardians for the animals on their care.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Dogsinstyle said:


> This is proof you need to visit in person. Do not buy over the internet.
> More happy reading here:
> Whispering Pines Standard Poodles


:scared: OMG... I don't even know what to say about this blog... She is certainly a piece of work. Praying for wonderful, loving homes for all these neglected souls - they deserve nothing less!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I guess I'm just speachless.... I have never seen anything like that in my life (thank goodness). I'm sick for them. There is a very sick mind that is responsible for such horrors. The punishment certainly doesn't seem to fit the crimes even by a little. I am very disappointed in the deal that was made as it is terribly unfair and, in my mind, unjust. 

I pray that everyone of those dogs finds their forever, loving home and will finally know love and kindness the rest of their lives. I am so worried about the psychological scars that these dogs will carry.

I have to say that I have NEVER seen or even heard of a flea nest on a dog in my entire life. I just couldn't stop looking at that. How could anyone let their dog come to such horrific condition?

God bless all of those precious souls!
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I would just like to say that I hope and pray that we breeders are not all painted with the same brush after this. I do not think it is necessary in this day and age to visit a breeder in person. If this were the case, I would not have a hope in heck of having my boy coming from Iceland. Plumcrazy would not have Lucy. A breeder should be able to supply a list of people who have purchased from them, who have been to their home, who can verfiy the conditions. Watch for lots of photos and videos. I have said it before...there is no possible way with the number of videos I post when we have pups here that they could be staged. That would be all I would have time for if that were the case. Videotaping and posting. There would be no time to groom the pups or the adults in my house, no time to do the things that need to be done in a given day...no time for anything.
> 
> This sickens me as much as the average pet buyer. I began doing this out of my love for this breed. If I ever developed a sickness or disorder that could make this kind of disregard for the lives of my animals, every member of my family is animal crazy enough, I am confident they would step in and do something.
> 
> This is all so sad and so sickening!!! I truly hope it isn't going to hurt the good breeders out there doing things right, doing things for the right reasons, doing things because they love dogs, acting as good and caring guardians for the animals on their care.


_I share some of your feelings in how this will reflect on the rest of the breeders. But, that just makes us more conscious of how we need to educate the public/buyers about ourselves, the dogs' environment, and lots of photos/videos that show them in their environments and interacting with family, friends, and strangers. 

There will always be hoarders doing horrible things behind closed doors. Those of us who are transparent in what we do will not be painted by the same brush. But, it is up to us to be sure that we are transparent with the public._


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

So sad and heartbreaking to see the conditions those dogs were kept in. It's especially hard to see the poor guy with the flea nest because he looks so much like a larger version of Teddy. It really makes me want to cry.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Those _poor_ dogs. My heart just breaks for them, and I'm so glad someone turned her in. I can't even fathom. She seriously has to be mentally ill to live in these conditions and watch her poodles suffer for so long without doing something about it. I mean really, the urine and feces in those crates had been building up for a very long time. How has she kept up this front for so long? How is this possible?

I started reading the blog and just couldn't stop. Beyond the irony of blasting the puppy buyers and having such abhorrant conditions in her own home, I just can't get over her high and mighty attitude toward puppy buyers, and her blatency of publishing her rants, when she's trying to impress people. Wouldn't a good breeder want to know the type of home the puppy is going to, more than just what's on an application? Wouldn't they want to develop a working relationship with the future families of their puppies? I'm not saying hours and hours a week, but when it came time to choose a puppy for the family, wouldn't it help them choose a puppy to fit the family if they know what the family hopes to do with the dog? And really, if she's trying to keep up appearances of being such a great breeder, why would she publish these rants? Also, it's obvious she doesn't want anyone going there...not the temperament tester, or potential puppy buyers. Thank heavens someone turned her in.

She needs serious psychological treatment, and should never be allowed to have an animal again.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I would just like to say that I hope and pray that we breeders are not all painted with the same brush after this. I do not think it is necessary in this day and age to visit a breeder in person. If this were the case, I would not have a hope in heck of having my boy coming from Iceland. Plumcrazy would not have Lucy. A breeder should be able to supply a list of people who have purchased from them, who have been to their home, who can verfiy the conditions. Watch for lots of photos and videos. I have said it before...there is no possible way with the number of videos I post when we have pups here that they could be staged. That would be all I would have time for if that were the case. Videotaping and posting. There would be no time to groom the pups or the adults in my house, no time to do the things that need to be done in a given day...no time for anything.
> 
> This sickens me as much as the average pet buyer. I began doing this out of my love for this breed. If I ever developed a sickness or disorder that could make this kind of disregard for the lives of my animals, every member of my family is animal crazy enough, I am confident they would step in and do something.
> 
> This is all so sad and so sickening!!! I truly hope it isn't going to hurt the good breeders out there doing things right, doing things for the right reasons, doing things because they love dogs, acting as good and caring guardians for the animals on their care.


After reading her blog, I can't help but compare it to the feedback from your puppy buyers on your site. It's obvious that your puppy buyers appreciate not only the great puppy but the communication, the time, the willingness to talk poodle, answer questions, and send pictures and videos before they even have the puppy.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

That blog was just insane! all the posts except one (so far as I have read ) were just bitching about puppy buyers. Maybe she is just attracting the wrong kinds of people. 

I especially LOVED the part where she said something along the lines of Why should she make a waiting list, she doesn't have time for that


WHAT? 


I have been on a waiting list for a particular puppy from particular parents since before the momma dog went into season for the first time. I waited through the breeding of the first litter, and was updated regularly, although there was not a puppy for me in that litter, I was still updated on the progress, and was also updated on the second breeding of this particular dog.

AND I HAVEN'T EVEN PLACED A DEPOSIT! 
but I devoloped a relationship with this particular breeder and have been waiting for the right time and the right puppy. 

How many people on this list have been waiting for years to get "just the right puppy" 


I would rather someone wait until they are comfortable and I have something available, then to go with another breeder (or with me) and just get the leftovers


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

flufflvr said:


> After reading her blog, I can't help but compare it to the feedback from your puppy buyers on your site. It's obvious that your puppy buyers appreciate not only the great puppy but the communication, the time, the willingness to talk poodle, answer questions, and send pictures and videos before they even have the puppy.


When I was looking for our first spoo, I sent email inquiries out to dozens of breeders just to introduce myself and to tell my "story". I'm sure my first email was easily close to a page long if printed (but I DO include paragraph breaks and correct punctuation!) I had never owned a poodle before, but had been living with our daughter's spoo for a while and wanted my future puppy provider to know that I was willing to learn what I needed to know to make sure our new puppy had a great life! I explained about our big fenced yard, my experience with dogs in general (as a manager of a humane society for 4 years) and in specific when talking about my own pack.

I had a couple of breeders THANK me for such a thorough recount. I'm sure if I would contacted this Katharine, she would have rolled her eyes and considered me a kook!! (and that I may be, but NOT about my dogs!!)

When Arreau and I first started communicating I kept apologizing for all my "stupid" questions and that I was taking up (what *I* felt was) so much of her precious time. What I didn't realize immediately, is that we were creating a bond - which is an important thing to have between a responsible breeder and their puppy clients. I don't know what I'd do without her now (I need my weekly "Arreau fix"! :lol and sometimes we talk about Lucybug, and sometimes we talk about what we had for dinner and what our upcoming plans are... There is no impression of impatience or resentment that we're taking up each other's time - just enjoyment of being able to catch up with what's been going on with each other!

This Katharine person is a SERIOUSLY unhappy woman!! Instead of embracing the communication from prospective puppy buyers, she shuts them down (in a very rude and condescending way) We had a mantra that we used when I worked at the shelter... "Educate. Don't alienate" when speaking to ignorant people about spay/neuter, feeding good quality food, allowing new pets to live indoors and be part of the family, proper training & exercise, proper vet care, etc., etc., etc. It would have been easier to tell these people that they were just "clueless" and were "wasting our time" but it made more sense to sow the seeds of good pet ownership and nurture a relationship so in the future, one of our orphans might find a great home with them!!

(when I commented last night - I didn't know what to say... looks like I found my voice overnight, huh??) :lol:

I'm just grateful that these dogs have been removed and have started their lives over again - hopefully with people who can help them overcome their traumatic experiences and teach them what it feels like to be truly valued!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you Plum!!! I need my fix too and am so happy fate brought us together.

I know there are lots of breeders like me out there, who enjoy the communication with prospective puppy families, who love what they do, who have been involved with this so long it becomes a part of them. But, my GOD....every time I see something like this it haunts me for days. What gets into people? What would ever have someone get into this, probably with a pure heart, and turn into THIS??? How can ANYONE think this is okay? I just cannot believe the total disregard for the comfort, dignity, and happiness of these poor souls. I am bewildered because I know what my dogs mean to me, and just cannot fathom that this is okay in someone's eyes.

I have a friend who has had dealings with this woman, and has faced her wrath. There are lots of humans who just are not people people. She was nasty, and my friend suspected things about her for a long time. BUT, I have known breeders who were not people people who were still awesome dog people, and my advice to propective buyers would be to suck it up...you are going to end up with a great dog who is healthy. But man...this woman just seems incapable of having a relationship with any breathing thing. Complete and utter disregard for human differences and concerns, complete and utter disregard for the safety and comfort of her dogs, complete and utter disregard for the reality of what has just happened to her...

Why wouldn't she have just put her breeding dogs in foster homes? Then maybe she wouldn't have been so overhwhelmed and just maybe things would not have gotten to be like this. I guess because she would have been incapable of developing a relationship with prospective foster families. I know I am rambling and I apologize, but this was the first thing I thought of when my eyes opened this moorning, and I am so miffed. I just cannot understand how things get to this point without her or someone in her world realizing things are WAY out of control. 

Gracious, humans are a puzzle to me sometimes!!!


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Katie has been verbally attacking breeders/pet owners of poodles since 2003 when she got her first poodle. Very few have not been victims of her venom.
She has the purpose of testing convoluted, she thinks it makes her a good breeder.
Who cares about CHIC testing if the poodles are decomposing in their crates?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Katie and I used to be members of the same Poodle Internet group (PSG). The sad and tragic irony of this for me is that Katie always complained about unreasonable buyers who wanted to see, in her word, "all parts" of her property. 

Thank God someone turned her in. It begs the question though.... how many people bought puppies from her and left thinking that this was a typical breeding operation?


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok so I just saw some of the pics and feel sick to my stomach. Those poor dogs!!!! I hope people realize that not all breeders are the same. As my husband just said just because there is one Charles Manson out there doesn't mean every one is. I always believed that people got into breeding for the love of the breed. I hope and pray that is the normal reason for people to do so. I really don't understand why someone would get involved with such sweet animals or any living being for that matter and treat it in such a sickening way. It just breaks my heart. 

That said I do believe now more then ever that one must be so careful when looking for a breeder. Check to see pics of the dogs happy and interacting with people. Check to see clean conditions. Spend lots of time talking to the breeder and really get to know them. Look at tons of pics. It'd be a good idea to check for references and talk to people that have been there or go there yourself. 

I hope and pray that all those poor dogs find good and loving homes where they become the loved and valued family members that they deserve to be. The whole things is an absolute nightmare.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Katie and I used to be members of the same Poodle Internet group (PSG). The sad and tragic irony of this for me is that Katie always complained about unreasonable buyers who wanted to see, in her word, "all parts" of her property.
> 
> Thank God someone turned her in. It begs the question though.... how many people bought puppies from her and left thinking that this was a typical breeding operation?


Good question and it took a Craigslist buyer to turn her in! How many dogs did she sell over the internet so she could get away with "not taking up her valuable time babysitting?" I think that's what a responsible buyer does is go and look and spend time with the breeder right? If you don't want to take the time to do that you shouldn't be breeding puppies and looking for homes for them.

Does anyone think that these dogs will end up with psychological damage after this?


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Those dogs have to already be suffering psychological damage. No dog would like sleeping in 2 inches of his own fecal matter.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Katie is still on PSG. She sent in a defensive rant last night- they set me up!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

I was shocked what I read and saw. How could the breeder get a suspended sentence? The penalties should be for sure to have jail time. I'm glad that the dogs are recovering and wish with all my heart that they find good homes.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Dogsinstyle said:


> Katie is still on PSG. She sent in a defensive rant last night- they set me up!


She is clearly dillusional and very ill.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Dogsinstyle said:


> Katie is still on PSG. She sent in a defensive rant last night- they set me up!


The woman needs to seek some mental health treatment. I hope that this will be part of her plea deal. I also hope she is barred from owning dogs again.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

cbrand said:


> The woman needs to seek some mental health treatment. I hope that this will be part of her plea deal. I also hope she is barred from owning dogs again.


according to that one link shes only not allowed to own animals during her probation...which is only 2 years v.v;

and I agree that woman is an absolute nutbar >.<
I don't get what a pet care class would do for her...it seems shes pretty set in her ways of how she treats her animals

I have another question about her claim they "staged" all of the dingy crates
Is that her standing behind the deputy?
and if it were staged why would she be partaking in the staging of grime and filth?


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> I have another question about her claim they "staged" all of the dingy crates
> Is that her standing behind the deputy?
> and if it were staged why would she be partaking in the staging of grime and filth?


so am I correct in assuming this is her in the picture?


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

*heather* said:


> so am I correct in assuming this is her in the picture?


it sure looks like the woman who's standing with all the dogs on her site, but I don't know the lady to say for sure its her or not.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow is her blog ever crazy! Yikes. When you have multiple possible puppy buyers questioning your sanity, you have to think maybe it's you with the problem, not them.

The things she takes issue with are totally normal when it comes to breeder and puppy buyer communications. She clearly has many issues. I dread to think this whole situation could build up again in 2 years time.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

That IS her in some of the pictures.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's a very telling story from the blog:

"5pm they arrive. They are at my house 20 minutes. They come in into my living room...... Dad, Mom, 3 kids. Dad, and three kids hug and play with boy puppies. Meet Storm the mom, meet Roo (who gets to meet everyone), etc. Nice dogs, so friendly, so fluffy and soft.... they all exclaim, etc. Mom does not touch puppies. Mom says, so where are the puppies raised? Ummm... right here I say. She asks, were they raised in the house? Me: Um... YeeeeeaaaaaaH! (I'm thinking to myself.... you just drove onto this property... there are no kennels here... there is nothing but a house and a fenced yard behind the house... that's it!) She says, but where were they raised? Where do the dogs live? I said, they live right here! (I'm not getting this....We had 4 to 5 very long phone conversations before they came down here talking about how the puppies are raised, all the health testing done on the parents, the titles the parents have earned, etc. So why is she acting as if we have not had any of these conversations before?) I said, Storm and Roo sleep with me at night.... the puppies, the adults everyone sleeps right here IN THE HOUSE. The dogs have free-run of the house....

Mom: Where are the other dogs?
Me: Downstairs where its cooler (Its 88 degrees today with humidity in the 90's)
Mom: I want to see the downstairs.
Me: No, I'm sorry but the downstairs is off-limits to the public.
Mom: I want to see the entire house and see were the puppies are raised.
Me: I'm sorry but this is a private home and not a public kennel. You can see the public areas of my house only. The dogs have free run of the house. This IS where they are raised.

Mom calls to Dad to go outside and have a little 'chat.' (I know where that's going..)
Then Dad calls kids outside...
Then Dad comes in and says.... "We just don't have a good feeling about this. Thanks for your time."
Me: I'm sorry you drove all the way down here from New York for nothing.
Dad: Yes, well that was our choice.
Me: Yes, but I'm still sorry you came all that way. However, this is a private home and I do not allow strangers to walk through and 'see' all the private areas of this house. You saw, the mother, another adult, and the puppies you were interested in. You saw the public areas of the house and you saw my property. That's good enough!

He thanks me again for my time... and they leave! That's it! They drove 12 hours, spent 20 minutes here, and didn't buy a puppy because I won't allow them to see the entire house....."

Those puppy buyers obviously realised something was amiss... Pretty obvious why she didn't want to show the basement!

Whispering Pines Standard Poodles: Finding a Good Home 2008 Edition: Part 2


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

It's all so sad and disgusting. My stomach turns looking at those pictures. I agree. I don't see how a pet care class would help this woman. I can see her eventually being able to help care for someone else's animals (with supervision) while she is well cared for in a mental facility.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Cdnjennga; wow, that makes her look very bad and the potential puppy buyers look really good! .... even the way she quoted them, makes them look responsible and completely reasonable in their requests to see her home and where the dogs are kept, and makes her look horrible, rude and ignorant. 

wow... something's seriously wrong with this woman.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

*heather* said:


> wow... something's seriously wrong with this woman.


I was thinking she was sick too but I really wonder..........you know. Maybe we are giving this person too much credit. Some people just are who they are.........They see no wrong in the way they live or treat people. Some people are just nasty and filthy and don't care.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah, and there's a name for them: sociopath.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Very true Olie... saying she's sick gives her an excuse! 

ok so Cdnjennga's post got me reading more on her blog... man, she's an unhappy woman, that's for sure! 
Here's an ironic post from Nov 09 where she's talking about the world ending in May 2010! I just thought it was ironic because for her, the world as she's known it, IS ending (thank GOD!) and it's almost exactly May 2010!

Friday, November 06, 2009
*The world is ending May 2010.....*
I dunno what it is... but when I look on the Calendar, it tells me that its November of 2009....

So tell me... why am I getting email after email.... absolute NOVELS of emails they are so long with so many details about themselves and what they want, what kinds of pets they already have, what kinds of social activities they like,.... and some of which including filled out puppy applications.....

All for people who want an eight week old puppy in May of 2010.

What am I missing? Why is that the magic hour? I've had 5 requests just this week for a puppy that has to be available in May of next year....

Each of course includes a request to have a loooooooooooooooooooooong dialog with me regarding whether or not the poodle breed is 'right' for them.... and of course they all want to meet me in person, RIGHT NOW... for this poodle puppy they are gonna buy from me in May of 2010.... if course they remember to bookmark my website so they can find me again.... next year...

Now I appreciate people who do their research and are planning ahead.... but why should I spend five hours on my long distance phone bill talking to each one of these people about a puppy that they *may* purchase from me 6 months from now... *if* I have any puppies available at that time....just like I did yesterday with the accountant who owns his own company... who after 5 hours of my time talking to him and his freaking secretary about every living detail of his last poodles life...... decided he just wasn't ready for this when I asked him for cold hard MONEY for this wonder puppy he wanted....

I need to start charging for my time..... after all, just because I breed puppies doesn't mean that I'm available 24/7 to educate the public on poodles for FREE just because they email me and ask....
Posted by Katharine Dokken at 1:31 PM 0 comments 

Whispering Pines Standard Poodles

edited to add - I'm sure glad my breeder didn't (and still doesn't) charge for her time, and was available to me 24/7 (and still is) to answer all my questions and talk for hours on end about grooming and temperament and pedigrees, not to mention my weekly visits from when the litter was only 4 days old!! AND yes I was able to see her whole entire house, bedrooms and all! I'm sure it can get exhausting for breeders and I commend them on the job they do, educating us and supporting us through this journey of poodle ownership!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Marian said:


> Yeah, and there's a name for them: sociopath.


exactly!
I don't think this woman has any REAL issue other than being a bag of stupid
I can't believe I actually read...almost all of her blog
I'm just astounded by it...and her

this woman would scare away almost any person that spoke to her probably from the breed itself if they thought all breeders were like her
thankfully I have been in contact with my future breeder and shes a fantastic caring woman ^_^


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

her blog is a real eye opener.... I've wasted way too much of my day reading it as well!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

*heather* said:


> her blog is a real eye opener.... I've wasted way too much of my day reading it as well!


Me too, I can't stop reading! I was just on the phone with my mom and she was like "get off that blog and go do something!"


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Marian said:


> Yeah, and there's a name for them: sociopath.


EXACTLY - I was going to put examples -:rolffleyes:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

cbrand said:


> Katie and I used to be members of the same Poodle Internet group (PSG). The sad and tragic irony of this for me is that Katie always complained about unreasonable buyers who wanted to see, in her word, "all parts" of her property.
> 
> Thank God someone turned her in. It begs the question though.... how many people bought puppies from her and left thinking that this was a typical breeding operation?


I am on a yahoo group for partipoodles and another ironic thing about her is she spend a lot of time posting ! and people would ask her questions on parti pedigrees. I guess you can say she was the parti poodle expert ? I dunno I am speechless as well. All the time on the net she should have been caring for her dogs. Those pictures are so disgusting , I dunno how people can do this to animals !


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Keithsomething said:


> exactly!
> I don't think this woman has any REAL issue other than being a bag of stupid
> I can't believe I actually read...almost all of her blog
> I'm just astounded by it...and her
> ...


Keith I am with you ! I read some of her blog this is how she would type on the yahoo group in a very arrogant way as if her dogs where the best partis :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> exactly!
> I don't think this woman has any REAL issue other than being a bag of stupid
> I can't believe I actually read...almost all of her blog
> I'm just astounded by it...and her


People like her are far from stupid, in all actuality. She knows exactly what she is doing and she knows the harms she is causing, but she only really cares about two things: herself and making money (and possibly a name) for herself. People like her see other people as nothing more than dollar signs, and I'm sure that applies to any other living creature that she could find a way to use for her own personal gain. This is why she shows so much disdain for the very people she is trying to exploit. She views _them_ as stupid and they are especially a nuisance to her when they do anything that might expose her for what she really is all about.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Here's a very telling story from the blog:
> 
> "5pm they arrive. They are at my house 20 minutes. They come in into my living room...... Dad, Mom, 3 kids. Dad, and three kids hug and play with boy puppies. Meet Storm the mom, meet Roo (who gets to meet everyone), etc. Nice dogs, so friendly, so fluffy and soft.... they all exclaim, etc. Mom does not touch puppies. Mom says, so where are the puppies raised? Ummm... right here I say. She asks, were they raised in the house? Me: Um... YeeeeeaaaaaaH! (I'm thinking to myself.... you just drove onto this property... there are no kennels here... there is nothing but a house and a fenced yard behind the house... that's it!) She says, but where were they raised? Where do the dogs live? I said, they live right here! (I'm not getting this....We had 4 to 5 very long phone conversations before they came down here talking about how the puppies are raised, all the health testing done on the parents, the titles the parents have earned, etc. So why is she acting as if we have not had any of these conversations before?) I said, Storm and Roo sleep with me at night.... the puppies, the adults everyone sleeps right here IN THE HOUSE. The dogs have free-run of the house....
> 
> ...


Well, I hadn't gotten that far on her blog. People are not as stupid as she obviously thinks they are. Those people could likely smell the stench coming up from the basement level of the house.

In case anyone cares, my entire home is open to the public. I have nothing too hide (except for a very untidy storage room and Bruce's argh workshop!) But even they are open to the public.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

haven't hit the blog yet. 

but been going around her website. nothing new since 2008-09 ish. nothing posted in '10 at ll. 

no pictures of in the house at ll. nothing of where the dogs are raised nothing. 

it's horrifying and sick


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

neVar said:


> no pictures of in the house at ll. nothing of where the dogs are raised nothing.
> 
> it's horrifying and sick


thats what I thought when I went to her site, but if she hadn't been caught by that puppy buyer and turned in no one would ever have thought any thing of it
it makes ME a bit more aware of that now though
again lucky for me the person I plan on dealing with has hundreds of photos of the inside and outside of her home

but like Doginstyle said, I won't be buying a puppy from someone that I can't either 
A.) go visit in person or B.) see clear photos of the inside of their home


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Me too, I can't stop reading! I was just on the phone with my mom and she was like "get off that blog and go do something!"


Ha, sounds exactly like something my mom would say, and exactly what I was thinking to myself... so I went for a 6k run  felt great to just run and listen to inspirational music and try to let some of the negative feelings from all this just go away! I saw a beautiful swan sitting on a huge nest only about 20 feet from the road I was running on, pretty breathtaking sight....


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> thats what I thought when I went to her site, but if she hadn't been caught by that puppy buyer and turned in no one would ever have thought any thing of it
> it makes ME a bit more aware of that now though
> again lucky for me the person I plan on dealing with has hundreds of photos of the inside and outside of her home
> 
> ...


And you should also have "talk to people who have been there to verify conditions in the home" on your list. I am still seething and still crying, I am so mad!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Those poor dogs. I hope they all are able to find their forever homes and live out the rest of their years happy, loved and clean.

I can't get over how rude and unprofessional her blog is! Not to mention how oddly obsessed she was over people having unlisted numbers. Guess she wouldn't have sold a puppy to me because all of my numbers are unlisted. Oh, and I would have asked lots of questions which would have surely aggravated her hwell:.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

yup you have to be careful and go with your gutt instinct on things. I'd not go near breeder who didn't let me come visit. don't care if i'm in the area or not- i might fly in to pick up my puppy... 

and like said bove- recommendations and references are important. I don't expect super clena houses- god knows if you've got 10 8 week old pups in a house- it's hard to keep up on cleaning but there's 'dirty' nd then there's filthy and unhealthy. Dirty is 'oh jeese- i haven't dusted' or " sorry dishes didn't get done' or "it's rainy- sorry there's muddy prints on the floor- never mind i mopped this morning!" 

and yes- you shouldn't get to see every corner of someone's house (IE their bedroom) but if the dogs live there- i'd expect the door to be open or be welcome to go meet those dogs.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

She did have the puppies (new) and several older pups on the site, also a couple future breedings. That was taken down April 10th.
She also has a facebook page-
Whispering Pines Poodles | Facebook

She did have one bitch that was pregnant, according to Animal Control.

What she neglected to say on her site was the dam died (neglect) when the pups were 3 weeks old, and the prior litter, which was the pup on Craigslist, half of those pups died from a so called absorption problem.
None of this was ever her fault.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

frostfirestandards said:


> That blog was just insane! all the posts except one (so far as I have read ) were just bitching about puppy buyers. Maybe she is just attracting the wrong kinds of people.
> 
> I especially LOVED the part where she said something along the lines of Why should she make a waiting list, she doesn't have time for that
> 
> ...


I'm in the exact situation. Found a breeder I really like and am comfortable with. At the time I first contacted her, she was waiting for one bitch to go into heat. There was a very small litter and no puppy availble for me. I'm now waiting for another bitch (the first bitch's daughter from a previous litter) to go into heat this summer. Hopefully there will be a puppy for me in this litter. The more I look into other breeders and read about cases like this, the more I hope there is a puppy for me from the breeder I've been in contact with. Her dogs have nice pedigrees, she shows, she does the health testing and most of all she loves her dogs and has never been anything but sweet and helpful to me. I can't imagine not keeping people's applications on file for even 6 months. I don't believe she is sick at all, after reading her blog she just wanted money. She didn't want to take time to talk to anyone about a puppy unless they were definately going to buy from her and/or already put down a deposit.

On another note: A local breeder, who is associated w/ the breeder I'm hoping to buy from, invited me to her home to meet her and her dogs. She had no puppies at the time and no plans to breed in the near future. She has 7 dogs to care for and one is in show coat. She spent hours w/ me, talking to me about Poodles, showing me pictures of the litters she's had, pictures of wins in the show ring, telling why health testing is so important and of course checking me out to see what kind of pet owner I am. She took time out of her busy schedule w/ no monetary incentive at all b/c she is a kind person and wants to share her love of the breed. Both breeders and the groomer who put me into contact w/ them, told me first thing to make sure whoever I bought from did the proper health testing. 

Arreau, I certainly don't think all breeders operate this way but this has convinced me all the more that I should be 100% happy w/ who I buy from. If something seems fishy or isn't up to my standards, then I should just move on to the next breeder. Waiting for the right puppy from the right breeder will just make her that much more special when I finally bring him/her home.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I I had ever been a puppy buyer from this woman, I would have been turned off by the front porch to begin with. It makes my heart hurt for those poor, defenseless animals. How on earth did she ever keep any dogs in show coat if they were living in their own filth? Why spend all the time, money, and energy on testing and finishing those dogs to treat them that way? I am sick for those poor dogs. They deserve better than that, that is for sure, and I only wish we were closer so we could adopt one and take the time they need to be re-habbed, poor things.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I will say this, and I am not defending the woman, just stating my comfort level. 

I have a three bedroom house, all the bedroom doors will be closed and no one will be allowed inside those rooms. One is an empty bedroom(ok it has a tv and a cable box sitting on the floor, but it is my spare room that I have not decided what to do with yet) One is my personal bedroom, where Richard and I sleep, as well as where Duchess and Kaden (when he is here) sleep, the last one is Richard's office, where he keeps his computers that he is working on, and his "boy stuff" (baseball cards, coins, collections of everything he collects)

All three of those rooms have carpet, do not pertain to people coming to see puppies, and can not be easily sanatized. I do not let the puppies in those rooms, because pee and poo is really hard to get out of carpet, and Frankly, they have enough area where they are. 

I do not have a problem with people coming into the living room (where the puppies are) the Kitchen, (where the crates are kept, meals are prepared ect) seeing the backyard (which is pretty much just a big sand area with fencing) 

I certainly will not complain about people wanting to use the restroom! And I have no issue offering people drinks. 

Now granted my house isn't grand, and It looks lived in, and last year we rented our house out and the tennants stole our appliances, (I have replaced the stove, and have a mini fridge for now, but there is a gaping hole where our dishwasher used to be, and where our combo range hood/microwave was) but still, they are more than welcome to see the house with the exception of carpeted areas  

If that makes me untrustworthy, or devious, or a bad breeder then so be it, but I wouldn't expect a grand tour of a breeders entire house. If someone just had to see my room (why I am not sure) they could look in through the doorway, but would not be allowed to step in.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I'm in the exact situation. Found a breeder I really like and am comfortable with. At the time I first contacted her, she was waiting for one bitch to go into heat. There was a very small litter and no puppy availble for me. I'm now waiting for another bitch (the first bitch's daughter from a previous litter) to go into heat this summer. Hopefully there will be a puppy for me in this litter. The more I look into other breeders and read about cases like this, the more I hope there is a puppy for me from the breeder I've been in contact with. Her dogs have nice pedigrees, she shows, she does the health testing and most of all she loves her dogs and has never been anything but sweet and helpful to me. I can't imagine not keeping people's applications on file for even 6 months. I don't believe she is sick at all, after reading her blog she just wanted money. She didn't want to take time to talk to anyone about a puppy unless they were definately going to buy from her and/or already put down a deposit.
> 
> On another note: A local breeder, who is associated w/ the breeder I'm hoping to buy from, invited me to her home to meet her and her dogs. She had no puppies at the time and no plans to breed in the near future. She has 7 dogs to care for and one is in show coat. She spent hours w/ me, talking to me about Poodles, showing me pictures of the litters she's had, pictures of wins in the show ring, telling why health testing is so important and of course checking me out to see what kind of pet owner I am. She took time out of her busy schedule w/ no monetary incentive at all b/c she is a kind person and wants to share her love of the breed. Both breeders and the groomer who put me into contact w/ them, told me first thing to make sure whoever I bought from did the proper health testing.
> 
> Arreau, I certainly don't think all breeders operate this way but this has convinced me all the more that I should be 100% happy w/ who I buy from. If something seems fishy or isn't up to my standards, then I should just move on to the next breeder. Waiting for the right puppy from the right breeder will just make her that much more special when I finally bring him/her home.


I agree 100% We have instincts for a reason, and if something makes you feel weird, follow your instincts and RUN in the other direction!!!


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

frostfirestandards said:


> I will say this, and I am not defending the woman, just stating my comfort level.
> 
> I have a three bedroom house, all the bedroom doors will be closed and no one will be allowed inside those rooms. One is an empty bedroom(ok it has a tv and a cable box sitting on the floor, but it is my spare room that I have not decided what to do with yet) One is my personal bedroom, where Richard and I sleep, as well as where Duchess and Kaden (when he is here) sleep, the last one is Richard's office, where he keeps his computers that he is working on, and his "boy stuff" (baseball cards, coins, collections of everything he collects)
> 
> ...


I agree! No excuses for this nut job. But I'm a very private person and having strangers going through your house (rural location?) is a personal safety issue. I'm a former New Yorker. Safety first!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't think most people want to see an entire tour of a breeder's home! But they do want to see where the dogs are kept. I personally would be very wary of any breeder who brought perfectly groomed adult dogs and puppies into their living room but wouldn't let me see where they are usually kept. I would want to see the whelping box or x pen where they spend the majority of their time. I would also ask to meet all the dogs in the home, not just those related to my puppy. If a breeder refused, I would pass on their puppy.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

how absolutely horrible.

i've kissed and hugged my dogs all day and am so glad that they are where they are (with me!) and not in some horrible conditions like she has.

i feel for those poor dogs. i hope they will be able to be rehomed.

and the blog ranting about the family who asked to see her home? the woman knew something was amiss. 
if she had nothing to hide she would have shown them the basement.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Would someone have a link I can copy and past onto my FB page???


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Entertaining buyers is part of the process. I do extensive meet and greets before a litter is ever born (many times before it is even bred). After the litter is whelped, I have the puppy buyers visiting every weekend, sometimes both Saturdays and Sundays to play with the puppies. 

My family thinks it is a bit intrusive, but at the same time, the house is never cleaner!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

completely cbrand- it's part of the business (dog and horse  ) if you want to breed and place the dogs it should be a relaationship that is made. you should be willing to email bck and forth a few times. does itt ake time? of course- but that's part of breeding

frostfire- totally i don't think people should be allowed in every room- but i think people should be welcome to see every room the DOGS live in people should be allowed to see all your dogs (with in reason- if one just had a litter of pups that day perhaps not then sanitation reasions and stress reasons etc) but to hide dogs behind doors leads one to question what's being hidden !


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I agree. If your puppies are living in an x-pen in your kitchen so be it. If you own 20 dogs and they live in your basement, people need to see where they live. Any breeder needs to be prepared to show off the place where they have the animals living and have that space clean at all times. How a breeder cares for their dog's areas says a lot about that person.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

neVar said:


> completely cbrand- it's part of the business (dog and horse  ) if you want to breed and place the dogs it should be a relaationship that is made. you should be willing to email bck and forth a few times. does itt ake time? of course- but that's part of breeding
> 
> frostfire- totally i don't think people should be allowed in every room- but i think people should be welcome to see every room the DOGS live in people should be allowed to see all your dogs (with in reason- if one just had a litter of pups that day perhaps not then sanitation reasions and stress reasons etc) but to hide dogs behind doors leads one to question what's being hidden !


Oh yeah, definately! The puppies were born and raised in the livingroom, and the adults' crates are in the kitchen. 

Kaden slept in my room, but when he is back from the handler and I don't have to worry about his hair, he will be in "general pop" LOL 

Like I said, I have no problem SHOWING them my room, im not hiding a BDSM dungeon in there LMAO or anything, just don't want to bleach the carpet


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

cbrand said:


> The woman needs to seek some mental health treatment. I hope that this will be part of her plea deal. I also hope she is barred from owning dogs again.


_
I and Dianne were involved in a nine-horse seizure in our town. I reported the woman when I realized that one of the foals of an emaciated mare had become seriously ill. We had been watching her for nearly a year to find her with enough against her to stick in court. It took so long for the red tape of the system to deal with the situation (a month) that the foal died one week after we took the horses in to foster. It was a preventable death but because of the laws no one could do anything about stepping in sooner. People brought them a whole truck load of hay during this period to feed the starving, dehydrated horses and they refused the delivery and sent them away. How's that for insanity!? The irony of the dehydration was that there was a river just beyond the back of their enclosure. How sad is that?

She and her husband did the plea bargain of agreeing to seek psychiatric care for a certain period of time and not to own 'horses' again ever. This may have sounded good to some of the people in the court room that day but it meant very little to Dianne and I. 

You see, we knew this woman for a more than a few years. We knew that she was a 'hoarder'. Before the horse fiasco it was Persian cats. Her house was full of feces on everything including tables and counters and urine soaked wood floors and carpets. Her kids were mercilessly picked on in school because they wreaked of cat urine!! It was absolutely pathetic. She left cats to die. It was sickening. No one turned her in for that so it was not part of her record. 

When she left the state, she left behind chickens that were later found dead behind her home.

I saw in the article about the poodle owner that she will be prevented from owning a dog for two years. That is a total joke and another case of abuse waiting to happen!

People like this should NEVER be allowed to own a pet again as long as they live. This is a real sickness and they are never completely cured as would be a recovering alcoholic.

I am a strong proponent of changes in the laws regarding such issues so that this type of cruelty stops the first time the offender is charged. I also want to see something done about making the process happen as soon as it is reported and not after animals have died while waiting for everyone to cross their T's and dot their I's. _


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I would not expect to have to show my entire home to a prospective puppy buyer. My public rooms are well maintained and are where my dogs spend most of their time. My bedroom isn't always picked up and my office needs a serious straightening up. They are not dirty but they are cluttered. I would hope that my entire life would not be judged on those two rooms.

My house has no animal smell of any kind. That is always the first red flag for me when I walk up to a home. I have been to homes where I could smell animal waste before I got up to the house. I clean up accidents immediately and wash well with cleaner made to take away animal odor. I don't have carpeting due to allergies and also because animal stains are nearly impossible to get out of them no matter what you do. We had one small one in the family room in our basement and we removed it last fall due to animal accidents that left stains we couldn't get out.

I don't believe a puppy buyer needs to have access to your entire home and if they are asking for it, either: 
a) They suspect abuse due to something they have seen, heard, or smell.
b) They are being overly forward; which I would consider a problem with them.

I have fibromyalgia and so does Dianne. We put a great deal of effort into our dogs and aren't always fit to keep every room in our homes show worthy. If I am expected to show my entire home to someone before they will buy a puppy, I will forgo the sale. 

I think that when someone comes onto your property and into your public rooms and sees that they are well kept and that your dogs are well kept, it should speak for itself.

In the same token, I would not expect to go into a breeder's home with access to every room. I would look around at what I can see and know whether or not there were red flags. Unkempt grounds and a dirty home are obvious; kitchen and bathrooms are very telling. If the owner/breeder is not keeping up with the demands of their dogs, you are going to smell it for sure and I have a very strong sense of smell._ _And, of course, you can't hide dirty dogs and I always want to see the mom and dad if they are on the property. The same goes for the puppy pen. You can tell the difference when the pen is recently soiled and when it has not been cleaned in a long time. And, as I said earlier, there is a difference between clutter and being dirty. _


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

Indeed a very sad story, hopefully with a happy ending for all the seized dogs.

I wouldn't expect to see the breeder's entire home either, unless it pertains to how the puppies or parents are raised. My breeder in HK has a kennel for his dogs which is attached to his home. Although not all puppies are home raised which I know many people on this forum view as ideal, his kennel is extremely clean and there is plenty of outdoor space for the puppies. 

What was most important to me is that my husband and I were able to visit whenever we wanted - open door policy. I took full advantage of this opportunity and visited my pup at least once or twice a week before I was able to take her home.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

bluespoomommy said:


> Indeed a very sad story, hopefully with a happy ending for all the seized dogs.
> 
> I wouldn't expect to see the breeder's entire home either, unless it pertains to how the puppies or parents are raised. My breeder in HK has a kennel for his dogs which is attached to his home. Although not all puppies are home raised which I know many people on this forum view as ideal, his kennel is extremely clean and there is plenty of outdoor space for the puppies.
> 
> What was most important to me is that my husband and I were able to visit whenever we wanted - open door policy. I took full advantage of this opportunity and visited my pup at least once or twice a week before I was able to take her home.


I would rather buy a puppy from a clean kennel than a dirty livingroom or kitchen...just sayin'


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

ok, Im gonna put this out there 
I suffer from really bad bouts of depression and anxiety(and was DX'ed when I was like 14) Are there days I just want to sit and make a dent in my couch watching re-runs?? You bet! 
Are there days that I don't want to get out of bed?? You bet! 
But my dogs depend on me, so I get off my ass and take care of them, sure sometimes their faces get a little fuzzy, sometimes they have some nature stuck to them(BTW nature means leaves or grass, not poop!) 

sometimes their nails need to be trimmed, and they might not always smell like shampoo and froufieness(I just made up a word) But there is not urine and feces in my house, dried on the floor, in their crates, OR FREAKING CAKED ON THEM!!!
or anywhere but in the yard. If someone were to have an accident, its cleaned up. I keep up on their meds, they are groomed regularly. 
I have quite a few dogs, 6 cats, a butt load of puppies, (and a goldfish) and my husband and I both work. But we manage just fine, even if one of us is out of town! 

If I were ever to fall into a place where my home looked even half as bad as those pictures I sure as hell hope someone would report me! 

What I don't get is how on earth it took that long, and conditions were able to get THAT bad before it was made public! There is no way to hide that smell, even if the main grossness was in the basement. Even if the rest of the house was spotless, someone would have had to smell it. 

Was she only going to meet people with the puppy in tow?


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Has anyone else checked out her Facebook page? 
just search, Whispering Pines Poodles... I can't get the link to work.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Welcome to Facebook | Facebook

it's open to public to view through- she's taking down any comments against her "there's two sides to every story" 

she's got pics of that litter (Rivers's) in that outside pen from a few weeks ago- and pics of dogs groomed up outside (again nothing inside ever) 
but look at this pic- you can see the filth on that kennel 









not anything on it's own to make you go HUH.... but you can see now based off of the rescue pics how that's just the one that stayed outside so got cleaned off it a bit


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _
> I don't believe a puppy buyer needs to have access to your entire home and if they are asking for it, either: _




I completely agree, a person doesn't have the right to go wandering threw your home,
I know that I would feel super awkward going into someones home and asking to see a room I wasn't invited to see
unless of course I could smell the ammonia which takes MONTHS to build up but even then I'd just be like "oh...look at the time >.> I gotta goooooo"
and I'd start calling every animal control person listed in the phone book

I also think its how well a judge of character you are, 
if I had been emailing/talking to her on the phone and she had sounded HALF as annoyed with me as she seemed to be in her blog I'd have crossed her right off my list, and the same applies for other breeders...I'm an annoying little twerp who asks lots of really stupid questions...if you can't put up with it then I don't want to do business with you


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah that gets me too. How she put that up on her blog about people that actually do the right thing when purchasing a puppy and she complained about them. How did she ever sell puppies? I guess she didn't sell many by how many adult dogs she had living in their own filth.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> I completely agree, a person doesn't have the right to go wandering threw your home,
> I know that I would feel super awkward going into someones home and asking to see a room I wasn't invited to see
> unless of course I could smell the ammonia which takes MONTHS to build up but even then I'd just be like "oh...look at the time >.> I gotta goooooo"
> and I'd start calling every animal control person listed in the phone book
> ...


No you are not!! You ask questions anyone looking to buy a puppy ought to ask!!! Everybody has a right to ask questions, lots of them, and if the breeder you are speaking with has not time for you, GOODBYE!!!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> No you are not!! You ask questions anyone looking to buy a puppy ought to ask!!! Everybody has a right to ask questions, lots of them, and if the breeder you are speaking with has not time for you, GOODBYE!!!


lol <33
well its a good thing the breeder I'm talking to currently answers all my annoying questions happily even about subjects unrelated to spoos ;D


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Yeah that gets me too. How she put that up on her blog about people that actually do the right thing when purchasing a puppy and she complained about them. How did she ever sell puppies? I guess she didn't sell many by how many adult dogs she had living in their own filth.


Yep, she struggled to sell them. I read her whole blog yesterday and in a lot of it she was complaining about all the work she had done to sell only a few puppies. Gee, guess people were either put off by her abrupt manner of "show me the money or don't waste my time" or when they actually showed up to her house and saw the conditions.

I just looked at her Facebook page to see she's claiming there's 2 sides to the story. I'm really interested to hear how she can defend the neglect that is clearly evident in those photos.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah that's an interesting story I'm sure.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> lol <33
> well its a good thing the breeder I'm talking to currently answers all my annoying questions happily even about subjects unrelated to spoos ;D


That is good!! Ha,ha,ha!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Yep, she struggled to sell them. I read her whole blog yesterday and in a lot of it she was complaining about all the work she had done to sell only a few puppies. Gee, guess people were either put off by her abrupt manner of "show me the money or don't waste my time" or when they actually showed up to her house and saw the conditions.
> 
> I just looked at her Facebook page to see she's claiming there's 2 sides to the story. I'm really interested to hear how she can defend the neglect that is clearly evident in those photos.


I am dying to hear what she has to say!!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Yep, she struggled to sell them. I read her whole blog yesterday and in a lot of it she was complaining about all the work she had done to sell only a few puppies.


The good, responsible breeders I'm acquainted with have interested puppy buyers lined up before a breeding even occurs!! There's never a struggle to sell, because the customers know quality when they see it and want to get their place in line reserved! It sounds like she was breeding with no solid prospects before the pups were born and then scaring away any interested parties once they were here! Of COURSE it will be a struggle! :wacko:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> The good, responsible breeders I'm acquainted with have interested puppy buyers lined up before a breeding even occurs!! There's never a struggle to sell, because the customers know quality when they see it and want to get their place in line reserved! It sounds like she was breeding with no solid prospects before the pups were born and then scaring away any interested parties once they were here! Of COURSE it will be a struggle! :wacko:


EXACTLY!! It wouldn't matter if you were God's gift to dogs, if you treat interested parties like she probably did, you will have trouble selling your puppies. I have known breeders who have been stupid, and are a little coarse with people, but these are the ones I tell people to ignore because they can get a great, healthy puppy from this type. But if you are just a rude, mean, miserable moron with people, nobody else in the breeding world will refer buyers to you , and nobody needs to be treated like that. I try to treat interested people as I would want to be treated.

I have to tell you, there is a breeder whose name I will not mention for fear of her finding out and me suffering the consequences for naming her, and she is the nastiest, gruffest, most ignorant and opinionated person I have ever met in my life. She has a mean opinion of every dog and everybody. I believe she is good to her dogs, but cannot imagine how. She is so plain rotten to every human she speaks with, it is hard to believe she has a kind bone in her body. I have tried to discuss me using a couple of her males to breed my girls to, and have decided after a few conversations with her that I do not and will not do business with her. In speaking with her, I marvelled that she has ever sold a pup in her career. I got off the phone and thought "If she is this horrible to someone wanting to line her pockets, no work involved at her end, imagine what she'd be like if someone purchaased a puppy from her and had problems". No thank you!!! People give off signals about themselves, we just have to pay attention and watch out for them. My friend who has faced Katie Dokken's wrath knew after a few discussions that she was someone to steer clear of and avoid like the plague, and by the sound of it, people on here who had any sort of dealings with her felt something wasn't right about her too.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

neVar said:


> Welcome to Facebook | Facebook
> 
> it's open to public to view through- she's taking down any comments against her "there's two sides to every story"
> 
> ...


Welcome to Facebook | Facebook
_
I looked at this. I believe this was a pick puppy for future show. Hence, nicely groomed. The Kennel behind him is obviously very soiled. It could just be mud (giving benefit of the doubt) but even so, one would expect that she would give it a good scrubbing now and again to keep it clean!

You are right....not one single photo taken in the house anywhere. She has removed all post against her. All puppy pics were taken close-up with a backdrop; however, that is not uncommon. But now photos of any of the pups or dogs being themselves in the home. And, no photos of the outside except like the one above.

Too many dogs to take care...the answer is to sell off what you can't handle. Not leave them in the horrific conditions they were found in.

I say again, this is a very mentally ill person.
_


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Sell them,.....or put them in the freezer. 2 were found in her freezer, one being River, the mother of the pups. She was scanned for a microchip, so that dogs identity is known. I don't have knews about the other poor soul.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Dogsinstyle said:


> Sell them,.....or put them in the freezer. 2 were found in her freezer, one being River, the mother of the pups. She was scanned for a microchip, so that dogs identity is known. I don't have knews about the other poor soul.


Oh god... So she's posting a brag about River's relatives being in Poodle Variety on her Facebook page on April 2nd, and in the meantime River is dead and being kept in her freezer? This story gets worse and worse!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh no  that's very sad DS very very sad.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Holy S***...maybe she is crazier than I was giving her credit
she froze the dog...
wtf is that about!?!

how in the world does someone try and talk themselves out of that..._"oh she was a beloved family dog that we had to put in our chest freezer"_


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

OK Keithsomthing, I just spat out my drink onto my keyboard.
That was priceless.
Carole


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> Holy S***...maybe she is crazier than I was giving her credit
> she froze the dog...
> wtf is that about!?!
> 
> how in the world does someone try and talk themselves out of that..._"oh she was a beloved family dog that we had to put in our chest freezer"_


Thank God someone can make us laugh while reading through and pondering this disgusting mess. Keith, thank Goodness you are back!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> Holy S***...maybe she is crazier than I was giving her credit
> she froze the dog...
> wtf is that about!?!
> 
> how in the world does someone try and talk themselves out of that..._"oh she was a beloved family dog that we had to put in our chest freezer"_



_Oh, God! She is sicker than I thought! 

There is only one reason that people will freeze a beloved pet and that would be in preparation for taxidermy. I seriously doubt that this was the reason behind it...that one turned my stomach._


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Just in case anyone wants to talk to me, my email is [email protected],
Facebook -Carole Beresh
Website- Dogs In Style


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Dogsinstyle, do you know specifically what happened with River? I know you mentioned neglect, but I wondered if you knew any more on that. So sad. 

One of our worst fears is to lose our girl due to breeding, but at least we would do everything in our power and more to prevent that from happening! I sincerely hope whatever happened she didn't suffer too much.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Oh, God! She is sicker than I thought!
> 
> There is only one reason that people will freeze a beloved pet and that would be in preparation for taxidermy. I seriously doubt that this was the reason behind it...that one turned my stomach._


I agree 
thats why I'm like -insert scooby noise here- about it
I could get if you need time to either bury, or have it cremated, or taxidermied 
but if she just had puppies that pup was what 6mo old? so I find it odd that it died off right after or close to having just had pups

and I'm with you Cdnjennga I hope she didn't suffer at all =\
I know I was being a bit light hearted about it but its still makes me sad that anything had to die due to neglect ((maybe neglect not sure))


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I do-the story Katie said at the time, which was fishy even then.
I will try and dig up everything, it will take a while.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Dogsinstyle said:


> Just in case anyone wants to talk to me, my email is [email protected],
> Facebook -Carole Beresh
> Website- Dogs In Style


I will add you as friend on face book later today ! 

and thanks keith for making me LOL. She is seriously a nut case. I know people who froze their $400 fish because it died but a dog ???!??!! thats just straight nasty ... she probably was too lazy to bury it so tossed it in the freezer ....:wacko:


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> I will add you as friend on face book later today !


You can add me too, roxy (if you wanna!!!) I'm getting almost as many poodle friends as I had gamer friends!! :lol:


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i cant belive this whole thing all those poor dogs...

look at the staining and the poor body condition of this dog. 
Whispering Pines Poodles's Photos - Whispering Pines Poodles | Facebook


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

and this dog 
Whispering Pines Poodles's Photos - Whispering Pines Poodles | Facebook


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

plumcrazy said:


> You can add me too, roxy (if you wanna!!!) I'm getting almost as many poodle friends as I had gamer friends!! :lol:


Cool , I am up in pit and amstaff friends but low with poodle friends hahaahahha 

I posted this on facebook yesterday or sat and got responses from people who are not my animal friends ! this is how horrible this breeder is .


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

newpoodlemum said:


> i cant belive this whole thing all those poor dogs...
> 
> look at the staining and the poor body condition of this dog.
> Whispering Pines Poodles's Photos - Whispering Pines Poodles | Facebook


Thats what I was thinking
and she mentioned staining happens when you have a white or white/ colour combo dog in her blog
I think it was the "Nutty Professors" who asked her why the dog had brown stains all over it and she said she didn't bleach them anymore because she wasn't showing her anymore


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

*Thats what I was thinking
and she mentioned staining happens when you have a white or white/ colour combo dog in her blog* what a aload of crap todd looks really stained doesnt he..


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

newpoodlemum said:


> todd looks really stained doesnt he..


No, he doesn't... and what a wonderful opportunity to display of picture of what a well groomed, well loved, healthy poodle should look like!! Gorgeous!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> No, he doesn't... and what a wonderful opportunity to display of picture of what a well groomed, well loved, healthy poodle should look like!! Gorgeous!


thanks barb...


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

newpoodlemum said:


> what a aload of crap todd looks really stained doesnt he..


hes gorgeous
I just think it was her excuse for allowing her dogs to wallow in their own filth v.v;

you know what I want hear her side of this, that thing Carole posted the other day about her saying it was all staged
I'm really curious about what she THINKS happened and what really happened


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

newpoodlemum said:


> thanks barb...


Just sayin' it like it is! He's beautiful and it's because you take good care of him; in stark contrast to Whispering Pine dogs! Thanks for sharing his pic!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

I try my best...... That parti of hers the staining just stuck out so bad. I really feel bad for those lovely poodles.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Dogsinstyle said:


> Just in case anyone wants to talk to me, my email is [email protected],
> Facebook -Carole Beresh
> Website- Dogs In Style


_I saw your story posted on another forum. So sad...so very sad; and, good for you!_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

newpoodlemum said:


> i cant belive this whole thing all those poor dogs...
> 
> look at the staining and the poor body condition of this dog.
> Whispering Pines Poodles's Photos - Whispering Pines Poodles | Facebook


_FYI....This content is no longer available!_


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

It's not my story, I was just passing it on.


----------



## Taxi (Jan 18, 2010)

Here is the link to the original post...
April 2010 Poodle Rescue

I do not know how long it will be there.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Dogsinstyle said:


> It's not my story, I was just passing it on.


_Opps, my bad! And, my oppologies. But, thank you for passing it along anyway._


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Taxi said:


> Here is the link to the original post...
> April 2010 Poodle Rescue
> 
> I do not know how long it will be there.


_
Is that her in the white top and pink shorts in a few of the photos?
_


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _
> Is that her in the white top and pink shorts in a few of the photos?
> _


thats the same lady on her site posing with the dogs
so I'm going to assume its her


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

There's an extremely similar case being featured on Animal Cops Houston right now. 25 purebred show quality cocker spaniels kept in appalling conditions--fur matted and emaciated with maggots eating at their skin. Some of the co-owners said they had no idea the dogs were being kept that way. I wouldn't have believed that before reading this site I stumbled upon yesterday while googling this Katie person. 

What is wrong with some people???


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I haven't been here in a few days and I just spent the last hour or two pouring over all of this. I cannot even begin to fathom the mind at work here. I've done rescues and rescue grooming for the last 10-12 years. I've seen a few really horrible ones but most were abandoned in a home or garage. I've never seen anything like this where the owner was present. I can't even begin to get my head around it. Some of those photos will be stuck in my mind for a very long time. I can't believe that she only go 2 years probation and that someday she could have other animals. My heart hurts :'(
I was glad to hear they are getting cleaned up and are able to eat and drink on their own. It was great to hear that they were getting out to romp and play. I hope that each one can recover and find a healthy, loving home.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

How much disdain must she have for those poor dogs? I know people who don't even like dogs or cats but would never let them suffer if they could do anything to prevent it. Including my cat-disliking Dad!


----------



## Moxie (Jan 25, 2010)

Dogsinstyle said:


> I do like that she is not allowed to leave the state at least
> 
> Hey- I disagree here. I am in the same state, next county over.
> She should go far far away.


Going far away is what "they",the SICK HOARDERS want to do.Then they go right back into operation! By having to STAY there she gets SHUNNED, and has to face the aftermath and people do not forget this any time soon and no one will in the poodle world for sure!


----------



## Moxie (Jan 25, 2010)

Dogsinstyle said:


> I do like that she is not allowed to leave the state at least
> 
> Hey- I disagree here. I am in the same state, next county over.
> She should go far far away.


Going far away is what "they",the SICK HOARDERS want to do.Then they go right back into operation! By having to STAY there she gets SHUNNED, and has to face the aftermath and people do not forget this any time soon and no one will in the poodle world for sure! I HOPE SHE BURNS IN H&^%$!!


----------



## Moxie (Jan 25, 2010)

OOOps...sorry,I don't know how or why that posted twice.LOL My computer has a mind of it's own sometimes.LOL


----------



## Ciel Poodles (Apr 26, 2010)

It is the whispering pines house of horrors...
Karen


----------



## Ciel Poodles (Apr 26, 2010)

I was a victem of her rant, too.
Karen


----------



## Poodlicious (Mar 11, 2010)

I honestly can't believe someone would keep one animal in conditions like those, much less nearly forty animals. How horrible. I just keep looking at our little guy and thinking how thankful I am to have him and that he was born to a dog with a conscientious breeder.

On a side note, none of the links to the original story work and the facebook page has been taken down. All of the original pictures have been removed from Middleburg Humane Foundation's page and there's a note up saying the full story would be up after May 10. At least that's as far as I could see from googling around.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

The sheriffs office sugessted they take it down until the final court date, May 10th. Katie must have taken her FB page down, she was getting some quite negative comments..
Here is the saved version of the MHF page:
April 2010 Poodle Rescue


----------



## Ciel Poodles (Apr 26, 2010)

http://mysite.verizon.net/bizqmjr1/id127.html


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

I still can't help but wonder how she's gotten away with it for so long, when she's showing, or interacting in public with dogs.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Dogsinstyle said:


> The full story of Whispering Pines Poodles-
> April 2010 Poodle Rescue


*I don't know if its my computer but that link doesn't work.*


----------



## Ciel Poodles (Apr 26, 2010)

She pled no contest for a lot of abuse...34 counts total and an additional 12 counts of abuse and neglect were brought up that were not in the plea agreement, she pled gulty to all 12. This is a really good thing for poodles! 

The link most likely did not work because they were required to take down the pics until after her case came to court. May 10 was the court date so they should have some pics up. Carole may have the link soon, if she is not too busy with her brown puppies, that is! (Widget is such a good Mommy!)


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

SHHHHHH Karen!


----------

